# Taking a crack at making an electric guitar...



## tlcpokertables (Oct 8, 2015)

Hey guys! Just thought I'd share an on-going project I'm working on. Yes, I'm swamped making poker tables as you can tell from my recent posts....but I've also started a "bucket list" project I've been itching to do. No, I do not play guitar, but the thought of possibility of making one just seemed pretty cool. I started this over a year ago and had to put it down because of my poker table work. As I go through the process, I realize that it's more than just making a guitar, but there is science and accuracy behind it (....another reason why its so intriguing). I probably wont be able to touch this project for a while, but I'm looking forward to when I can.

I decided to build an "SG" style guitar out of wood and epoxy. If there are any guitar builders out there, I'd love to hear from you for some criticism / tips / etc.

Here are some progress pics....


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Very nice so far, Frank! 

Having built one acoustic and wanting to build many more I can sympathize with the 'having to put it aside' issue. Building an electric or two is also on my bucket list even though I don't play electric. They just seem like a fun project to me so maybe one day I'll do that.

Keep posting photos on this, please.

David


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

That looks great Frank.


----------



## Craig874 (Oct 1, 2020)

I must say that looks very good !!! Please post more pics


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

looking good


----------



## David Dickson (Oct 30, 2015)

Not sure if this would work, but you could try reaching out to Ben Crowe at Crimson Custome Guitars in the UK. He has an excellent YouTube channel.
I am not affiliated with Ben or Crimson - I just like his stuff.


----------



## tlcpokertables (Oct 8, 2015)

David Dickson said:


> Not sure if this would work, but you could try reaching out to Ben Crowe at Crimson Custome Guitars in the UK. He has an excellent YouTube channel.
> I am not affiliated with Ben or Crimson - I just like his stuff.


Thanks, David....I have checked out many of his videos in my research. Definitely got some good tips there!


----------



## UlrichJ (Feb 16, 2012)

Great work!


----------



## WoodFrog (Mar 28, 2020)

Wow, your wood & epoxy body looks awesome, great start! I bet aligning the neck is going to be challenging.


----------



## tlcpokertables (Oct 8, 2015)

WoodFrog said:


> Wow, your wood & epoxy body looks awesome, great start! I bet aligning the neck is going to be challenging.


With an SG style guitar there is a 3-5 degree angle from the body, so yes, I think it will be challenging for sure!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Frank I love that body. I'm like everyone else I would like to see more pictures of the build when you get the chance to work on it again.

I also know how it is when you are doing something for yourself and you get customer work to do. I have several projects that have been started and set aside and Ihave several others that I have parts for that I want to do. It is just hard sometimes finding the time.

I plan on making a violin some time because my step-grandfather built over a hundred of them. I would also like to build a few guitars but I'm not as ambish as you are, I'm thinking cigar box guitars. 

I don't play the violin or guitar, it is a woodworking thing.


----------



## tlcpokertables (Oct 8, 2015)

MEBCWD said:


> Frank I love that body. I'm like everyone else I would like to see more pictures of the build when you get the chance to work on it again.
> 
> I also know how it is when you are doing something for yourself and you get customer work to do. I have several projects that have been started and set aside and Ihave several others that I have parts for that I want to do. It is just hard sometimes finding the time.
> 
> ...


You said it perfectly, Mike....."Its a woodworking thing"! I don't play guitar, and have no interest in learning, but it's the challenge to research this specific craft and build a functioning electric guitar so I can cross that off my list! I know once I slow down a bit, my idol hands will become restless and I'll pick this project back up!


----------



## LeftFinger (Mar 21, 2019)

Frank
Nice work . The best forum I have found for electric luthier work is www.tdpri.com .
check out the Tele home depot section . In fact you should post this guitar over there.
Rich

This is my latest I call it the Alien


----------



## OCEdesigns (Jan 31, 2019)

That is one heck of a nice start!!


----------



## schmitt32linedrill (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow! Fabulous start on that guitar. You must have done some buffing on that epoxy? I sort of play the guitar and harmonica together, but my arthritis in the hand makes any performance last literally only a minute or two..


----------

